# Formula ab demnächst kpl. bei Cosmic



## saturno (27. Februar 2018)

*Cosmic Sports vertreibt Formula exklusiv*
Ab dem 1. April übernimmt Cosmic Sports (Fürth) den exklusiven Vertrieb von Formula in Deutschland und Österreich für Federgabeln, Bremsen und Laufräder.

Deutschland und Österreich zählen zu den Hauptmärkten für Formula. Aufgrund dieser Änderung wird die Formula Deutschland GmbH mit Sitz in Hochstätt 12, 83253 Rimsting ab dem 31. März 2018 geschlossen.


----------



## MichiP (28. Februar 2018)

Gut oder schlecht???


Wird es beim Forumssupport bleiben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (1. März 2018)

Für die Marke Formula ist es ein guter und wichtiger Schritt.
da Cosmic Sports ein weitaus größeres Netzwerk besitzt, betreut und betreuen kann, als es Formula D, jemals könnte.

ob der Support hier im Forum bestehen bleibt, muss man sehen, denke jedoch erstmal schon.

Zumal generell Serviceanfragen immer direkt gestellt werden sollten - sprich künftig an den Service von Cosmic Sports.
Die Arbeit ,welche ich hier betrieben hatte, ist mehr ein "Zuckerl"


----------



## Orakel (3. März 2018)

kurz ne frage dazu,
ich hatte mal direkt bei euch angefragt ob man die ThirtyFive auch getravelt bekommen könnte, die Antwort war, "ja wenn man sie über uns bestellt"
Wird das auch über Cosmic weiterhin möglich sein?
Danke


----------



## Deleted 291825 (3. März 2018)

Da musst du bei cosmic direkt anfragen. 
Das kann ich dir nicht beantworten


----------



## *Miss Geschick* (11. März 2018)

Ich finde es auch schade :-(
Hab leider auch schon die Erfahrung machen müssen dass man bei CS sehr lange auf eine Antwort warten muss.
Daher geht meine Federgabel beim Service garantiert nicht dorthin wenn die das dann dort machen :-(


----------



## Nforcer (13. März 2018)

Guter Schritt. Meine Erfahrungen mit Cosmic Sports, im speziellen mit Michael Schnapp, sind sehr positiv.
Netter Kontakt und kulante und super schnelle Bearbeitung. 
Hatte und habe öfters Probleme mit meinem Marzocchi Dämpfer. Dieser war innerhalb von 3 Tagen wieder bei mir. 
Von daher durchweg positiv


----------



## PORTEX77 (13. März 2018)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Guter Schritt. Meine Erfahrungen mit Cosmic Sports, im speziellen mit Michael Schnapp, sind sehr positiv.
> Netter Kontakt und kulante und super schnelle Bearbeitung.
> Hatte und habe öfters Probleme mit meinem Marzocchi Dämpfer. Dieser war innerhalb von 3 Tagen wieder bei mir.
> Von daher durchweg positiv


Privat eingeschickt oder übern Händler?


----------



## Nforcer (15. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Privat eingeschickt oder übern Händler?



Privat


----------



## PORTEX77 (15. März 2018)

Ok, dachte Cosmic nimmt nix von privat an?...


----------



## DrFlow (16. März 2018)

Ich hau hier nochmal schnell eine Frage rein, bevor @FormulaGermany weg ist.

Ich hab eine nagelneue RO Racing. Spricht aus eurer Sicht etwas dagegen, DOT 5.1 in der Bremse zu verwenden?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. März 2018)

DrFlow schrieb:


> Ich hau hier nochmal schnell eine Frage rein, bevor @FormulaGermany weg ist.
> 
> Ich hab eine nagelneue RO Racing. Spricht aus eurer Sicht etwas dagegen, DOT 5.1 in der Bremse zu verwenden?



Freigegeben ist es nicht - die Bremse wird davon jedoch nicht unfahrbar werden


----------



## MichiP (16. März 2018)

Nforcer schrieb:


> Privat





PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ok, dachte Cosmic nimmt nix von privat an?...




Öhhmmmm......ich hab meine aus dem Bikemarkt. Muss ich mir jetzt einen Händler suchen der das Teil dann dort hin schickt???

Neeeee, oder?


----------



## PORTEX77 (16. März 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Öhhmmmm......ich hab meine aus dem Bikemarkt. Muss ich mir jetzt einen Händler suchen der das Teil dann dort hin schickt???
> 
> Neeeee, oder?


Daher meine Frage....


----------



## DrFlow (16. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Freigegeben ist es nicht - die Bremse wird davon jedoch nicht unfahrbar werden



Danke für die rasche Antwort. 

Was heißt das jetzt genau? Garantieverlust? Funktionales Defizit? Wenn ja, warum? DOT 5.1 bietet ja den Spezifikationen zufolge nur Vorteile, wie höherer Nasssiedepunkt und geringere Viskosität. Was übersehe ich?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. März 2018)

Bei Bremsflüssigkeit ist es wie mit Motoröl - es gibt für jede Spezifiktion grundlegende Unterschiede.
du kannst ein 5W30 mit Mindestanforderung kaufen, oder eben eines mit besserer Spezifikation.

d.h. du kannst ein DOT 4 mit der vorgegebenen Mindestanforderung kaufen, aber auch eines mit einer deutlich höheren Anforderung, welches gleich, oder besser als DOT 5.1 ist.
das allgemeine Denken, DOT 5.1 wäre höherwertiger als DOT 4 stimmt nicht.

das gehört hier aber nicht in diesen Thread.


----------



## DrFlow (16. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> (...)
> 
> das gehört hier aber nicht in diesen Thread.



Soll ich einen neuen aufmachen im Bremsen-Forum?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 291825 (16. März 2018)

Das, oder du holst dir alle nötigen Infos aus einschlägigen Quellen - quasi Selbststudium.


----------



## DrFlow (16. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Das, oder du holst dir alle nötigen Infos aus einschlägigen Quellen - quasi Selbststudium.



Was die technischen Spezifikationen von den beiden Klassifikationen anbelangt bin ich mir im Klaren was die Unterschiede sind.

Meine Frage war eher, ob mir

von Seiten Formula Ungemach droht wenn ich nicht DOT 4 verwende, beispielsweise Garantieverlust,
es einen technischen Grund gibt, DOT 4 anstatt DOT 5.1 zu verwenden.
DOT 5.1 gem. Spez. hat eine niedrigere Viskosität, nachzulesen z.B. Motorex hier DOT 4 und hier DOT 5.1 oder Motul hier und hier. Daraus lässt sich für mich ein besseres Ansprechverhalten im kalten Zustand und auch eine einfachere Befüllung/Entlüftung ableiten.


----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Gut oder schlecht???


Für manche Kunden ein Nachteil:



> Der freiwillig, kostenfreie, lower-leg Service, welchen wir - Formula Deutschland GmbH - angeboten hatten, ist dadurch hinfällig und wird nicht weiter angeboten.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

drtunk schrieb:


> Für manche Kunden ein Nachteil:



Alter Hut: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aenderung-kostenfreies-serviceangebot-bei-federgabeln.834291/


----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Alter Hut: https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/aenderung-kostenfreies-serviceangebot-bei-federgabeln.834291/


01.03.2017 + 2 Jahre => 01.03.2019


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

Nein - das Angebot, welches jederzeit von uns widerrufen werden konnte, gibt es nicht mehr.
Ich nehme an, du bist derjenige, mit dem wir schon ausführlichen Emailkontakt hatten.
In der Korrespondenz haben wir die Sachlage ausführlich dargelegt.

Nochmals: 
Dieses Angebot, war ein Angebot der Formula Deutschland GmbH (eigenständiges Unternehmen) und kein Angebot des Herstellers Formula!
Da es unser Unternehmen, Formula Deutschland GmbH, nicht mehr gibt - kann dieses Angebot auch nicht weitergeführt werden!


----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

Ich wollte das ohne Wertung posten, auch aus Interesse ob sich weitere Betroffene finden.
Meiner Meinung nach müsste Cosmic Sports das aus Kulanz für das offene Jahr einfach weiter übernehmen.
Für viele Käufer war das Angebot ein Anreiz eine Formula Gabel zu kaufen (2 Jahre sorgenfrei etc.), und daher auch den etwas höheren Preis in Kauf zunehmen.
Am Produkt gibts ja nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

Wie auch schon per Mail beschrieben und nochmals: es war ein Angebot von unserer Firma.
natürlich kann ich deinen Unmut verstehen, da es für dich augenscheinlich ein Kaufargument gewesen ist, jedoch kann unser Angebot nicht auf Dritte übertragen werden.
Zumal es, wie erwähnt, kein Angebot des Herstellers gewesen ist, sondern ein Angebot der Formula Deutschland GmbH, welches bis zuletzt Vertriebs und Servicepartner der Federgabeln gewesen ist.

Wenn Cosmic Sports sich dazu entscheidet einen Schmierölservice (und es handelt sich nur um diesen) auf Kulanz zu übernehmen, ist das deren Entscheidung.
Dies wäre jedoch reine Kulanz und würde auch nicht mit dem Angebot, welches schlichtweg widerrufen wurde, in Verbindung stehen.


----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

Da sich die Argumente nicht ändern hier nochmal bezüglich Service aus den (Online) Medien, leider sind die Produkttexte in den Shops schon angepasst und ich kann von dort nicht mehr zitieren:

Den Verweis auf ein Schmierölservice gab es nicht, überall in Bikemedien fanden sich Absätze wie

"Vorbildlich ist die Service-Politik von Formula: Die ersten beiden Gabelwartungen sind bereits im Kaufpreis enthalten – inklusive aller benötigten Ersatzteile. So geht kundenfreundlich!"

http://enduro-mtb.com/testbericht-die-formula-35-im-test/

"Formula empfiehlt für die 35 ein Serviceintervall von einem Jahr und übernimmt in den ersten zwei Jahren die Wartungen kostenlos."

https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2014/02/03/formula-35-160mm-federgabel-test/#Service_Haltbarkeit
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/2015/09/14/user-dauertest-83000-hm-mit-der-formula-35/

Zudem soll ja laut Manual jährlich ein komplettes Service gemacht werden. Das passt ja dann gar nicht zusammen, wenn ohnehin nur ein Lowerleg-Service gemacht wird/wurde? Ein Lowerleg - Service macht jeder halbwegs geübte Radbastler zum Frühstück, dafür schick ich die Gabel nicht herum.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

Du magst es einfach nicht verstehen, oder?

Das freiwillige und freibleibende Angebot wurde *widerrufen*!
Kurz gesagt - es gibt dieses Angebot nicht mehr, selbst für "Bestandskunden"

ps: ja - wir empfehlen einen jährlichen Komplettservice und nein, dieser war in unserem Angebot nicht enthalten.
Unser Angebot war auch keine Garantieerweiterung oder ähnlich geartetes. 
es war schlichtweg ein "Zuckerl" für den Kunden und wie mehrfach erwähnt, handelte es ich hierbei nur um den Schmierölservice.
Den kannst du natürlich auch selbst machen - spricht nichts dagegen.
Viele Kunden können und wollen es jedoch nicht selbst machen - für diese war es ein nettes Angebot.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

Dies beantwortet allerdings nicht meine offene Frage bzgl. Serviceintervalle vs. Schmierölservice.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)

Und? Was erwartest du jetzt? Angebot gilt nicht mehr, da es Formula Deutschland nicht mehr gibt,da kannste jetzt rumheulen, solange du willst.
Und warum sollte Cosmic solch freiwilligen
Serviceleistungen übernehmen?
Is ja nicht auf deren Mist gewachsen
Ganz nebenbei dauert der lower leg bei der Formula 20 Minuten, in der Zeit, wo du hier schreibst, hättest den Service schon machen können


----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Und? Was erwartest du jetzt? Angebot gilt nicht mehr, da es Formula Deutschland nicht mehr gibt,da kannste jetzt rumheulen, solange du willst.
> Und warum sollte Cosmic solch freiwilligen
> Serviceleistungen übernehmen?
> Is ja nicht auf deren Mist gewachsen


Ich erwarte mir als Kunde natürlich das was mir beim Kauf versprochen wurde. Daher, wie aus den Medien zitiert (leider kann ich keine Produkttexte mehr anführen), eine komplette Wartung für die (falsch: -Garantiedauer-) ersten 2 Jahre. Wieso sollte der Kunde das Risiko für die Service- und Firmenstruktur dahinter übernehmen, ist ja nicht auf deren Mist gewachsen?



> Ganz nebenbei dauert der lower leg bei der Formula 20 Minuten, in der Zeit, wo du hier schreibst, hättest den Service schon machen können



Bitte genauer meine Postings lesen:


> Ein Lowerleg - Service macht jeder halbwegs geübte Radbastler zum Frühstück, dafür schick ich die Gabel nicht herum.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

Lieber drtung,
du verwechselst in deinem letzten Post Garantie, Gewährleistung und unsere freiwillige Serviceleistung!
Es gibt keine Garantieleistungen auf unsere Produkte - nur die gesetzliche Gewährleistung!

und unser mittlerweile komplett widerrufenes Serviceangebot, welches KEINE komplette Wartungsarbeit beinhaltet hatte, gibt es schlichtweg nicht mehr und war unabhängig der gesetzlichen Gewährleistung.

PS: wir drehen uns allmählich im Kreis!


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Du magst es einfach nicht verstehen, oder?
> 
> Das freiwillige und freibleibende Angebot wurde *widerrufen*!
> 
> ...


Es ist ALLES gesagt


----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

Sorry, das war ein Fehler, statt Garantiedauer -> die ersten 2 Jahre. Ist ausgebessert.

Antwort zur Diskrepanz Serviceinterval vs. Schmierölservice steht allerdings noch aus.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)




----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

drtunk schrieb:


> Sorry, das war ein Fehler, statt Garantiedauer -> die ersten 2 Jahre. Ist ausgebessert.
> 
> Antwort zur Diskrepanz Serviceinterval vs. Schmierölservice steht allerdings noch aus.



Schmierölservice ist alle 30h empfohlen (dieser war für den Erstkäufer vor dem 01.03.2017, 2x in zwei Jahren inklusive - nun gänzlich widerrufen)

Komplettservice ist alle 100h, oder jährlich empfohlen (dieser war nicht in unserem kostenfreien Serviceangebot inklusive)

Nun sollte auch diese Diskrepanz geklärt sein.


----------



## drtunk (19. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Es ist ALLES gesagt


Ich fasse also zusammen:

- Falsche / irreführende Meldungen in den Onlinemedien und Shops
- Willkürlicher Widerruf von "freiwilligen" Serviceleistungen, die zusätzlich auch noch sehr schwammig definiert sind
- Änderung der Servicestruktur zum Nachteil der Kunden

Alles OK.

Stelle ich dies als User fachlich zur Diskussion werde ich als Troll diskreditiert.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (19. März 2018)

Darf ich noch mal einhaken und die Sache mit dem Händler und der Privatperson ansprechen oder ist hier Cosmic der richtige Ansprechpartner?


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Darf ich noch mal einhaken und die Sache mit dem Händler und der Privatperson ansprechen oder ist hier Cosmic der richtige Ansprechpartner?



da müsstest du bitte CS direkt fragen. 
wie die Kollegen das handhaben, wissen wir leider nicht im Detail.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> da müsstest du bitte CS direkt fragen.
> wie die Kollegen das handhaben, wissen wir leider nicht im Detail.


DAS ist wesentlich uncooler!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> DAS ist wesentlich uncooler!


wie darf ich das verstehen?


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)

Wenn ihr schon den ganzen Service an Cosmic abgebt, müsst ihr den Kunden doch zumindest antworten können, wie es für sie weitergeht, und nicht einfach posten, "ab 1.4. Cosmic"  und der Rest geht uns nix mehr an, wie die das machen,  wissen wir nicht...
Freiwilliger Schmierölservice ist das eine  generelle Abwicklung bei Problemen usw. das andere.
Da fühlt man sich dann wirklich irgendwie im Regen stehen gelassen seitens Formula, sollte mal was sein.
Das müsstet ihr eher mit Cosmic klären, und dann hier kundtun , kann ja nicht sein, das jeder Kunde sich da jetzt durchkämpfen muss. Ein klares Vorgehen nach Umstrukturierung sollte selbstverständlich sein.


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

Moment - ich sagte dass ich nicht weiß, wie die internen Arbeitsabläufe bei CS sind und habe darum gebeten, dies selbst zu erfragen.
das sind für mich zwei Paar Schuhe.
Ob CS auch B2C Service anbietet ist uns nicht bekannt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichiP (19. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> da müsstest du bitte CS direkt fragen.
> wie die Kollegen das handhaben, wissen wir leider nicht im Detail.




Also ich hab jetzt mal kurz hin gemailt 

Dann sehe ich gleich mal die Reaktionszeit von CS

Ich lass Euch dann aber nicht duHm sterben und werde berichten


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> Moment - ich sagte dass ich nicht weiß, wie die internen Arbeitsabläufe bei CS sind und habe darum gebeten, dies selbst zu erfragen.
> das sind für mich zwei Paar Schuhe.
> Ob CS auch B2C Service anbietet ist uns nicht bekannt.


Vielleicht wurde nicht alles gelesen, hab nochmal editiert.
Interne Arbeitsabläufe ok, zumindest muss doch geklärt sein, ob ich als Privatperson mein Produkt einsenden kann???

B2C? Wie meinen ? Steh aufm Schlauch 
Na, jetzt hat @MichiP  euren Job gemacht , mal sehen, was bei rauskommt...


----------



## DrFlow (19. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> B2C? Wie meinen ? Steh aufm Schlauch


Business-to-Customer, auf Deutsch Händler/Vertrieb zu Endkunde.


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)

DrFlow schrieb:


> Business-to-Customer, auf Deutsch Händler/Vertrieb zu Endkunde.


Vielen Dank!


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Vielleicht wurde nicht alles gelesen, hab nochmal editiert.
> Interne Arbeitsabläufe ok, zumindest muss doch geklärt sein, ob ich als Privatperson mein Produkt einsenden kann???
> 
> B2C? Wie meinen ? Steh aufm Schlauch
> Na, jetzt hat @MichiP  euren Job gemacht , mal sehen, was bei rauskommt...




zwar nicht unsere Aufgabe - aber Rückmeldung von CS: beides möglich

B2B & B2C


----------



## MichiP (19. März 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Ich lass Euch dann aber nicht duHm sterben und werde berichten





FormulaGermany schrieb:


> zwar nicht unsere Aufgabe - aber Rückmeldung von CS: beides möglich
> 
> B2B & B2C




Da mit es nicht falsch Verstanden wird, mit EUCH meinte ich die Herren und Damen Biker

Danke an @FormulaGermany für die schnelle Rückmeldung


----------



## PORTEX77 (19. März 2018)

FormulaGermany schrieb:


> zwar nicht unsere Aufgabe - aber Rückmeldung von CS: beides möglich
> 
> B2B & B2C


Ok! Geht doch
Peace out.
Nicht falsch verstehen,  euer Support hier im Forum war/ist sonst immer super, wäre schön, wenn das beibehalten würde(wobei das mit Einstampfen von Formula Germany wahrscheinlich erledigt sein wird?)


----------



## Deleted 291825 (19. März 2018)

PORTEX77 schrieb:


> Ok! Geht doch
> Peace out.
> Nicht falsch verstehen,  euer Support hier im Forum war/ist sonst immer super, wäre schön, wenn das beibehalten würde(wobei das mit Einstampfen von Formula Germany wahrscheinlich erledigt sein wird?)



ich hatte es an anderer Stelle schon erwähnt - ich werde versuchen, den Support etwas aufrecht zu erhalten (natürlich im Rahmen dessen was mir möglich ist).
Aber, wie ich auch schon mehrfach erwähnt hatte, sollten Serviceanfragen immer direkt mit dem Support des Herstellers besprochen werden und nicht hier im Forum. Dies gilt generell für alle Hersteller.
Die Arbeit, welche ich hier verrichte(t) habe, ist lediglich ein "Zuckerl", da manche Themen andernfalls zu "eskalieren" drohen.

Die Gefahr, welche ein zu viel an Forumsarbeit birgt, ist, dass sich für den Endkunden, alles auf ein Forum konzentriert, da es einfach bequemer ist.


----------



## MichiP (19. März 2018)

MichiP schrieb:


> Also ich hab jetzt mal kurz hin gemailt
> 
> Dann sehe ich gleich mal die Reaktionszeit von CS
> 
> Ich lass Euch dann aber nicht duHm sterben und werde berichten




Das ging flott.....

Frage war ob ich als Privatperson einsenden darf und ob ich Direkt Ersatzteile bekomme.



"die Gabel kann uns mit dem angehängten Retourenschein zugesendet werden.
Wenn die Gabel bei uns im Haus ist können Teile mit gekauft werden. Eine Bestellung ist nur über einen Fach Händler möglich da wir Großhändler sind.
Aktuell haben wir jedoch durch die kurzfristige Übernahme noch nicht alle Teile Lagernd."


----------



## weisser_rausch (3. Juli 2018)

kommt zwar jetzt ein Bisschen spät - aber ich bin auch kürzlich von der schließung Formula germany/Rimsting betroffen worde. hatte Ende letzen Frühjahrs meine Formula 35 direkt bei Formula gekauft.
Was mich nun etwas verwundert ist, dass mir im Schriftverkehr noch ein 2 x iger Service Angeboten wurde, obwohl er eigentlich schon vorher widerrufen wurde.
Nun hab ich meine gabel kürzlich zum kostenlosen Service nach Rimsting geschickt. nachdem meine Anfragen und Anrufe alle erfolglos waren bzw. ich niemanden erreichen konnte, habe ich durch eine meldung erfahren, dass der Supportdurch Cosmic Sports übernommen wurde. Habe dann veranlasst, dass meine gabel dorthin umgeleitet wurde - die haben dann den Service gerade für mich durchgeführt. Da sie nicht Rechtsnachfolger von Formula Deutschland GmbH sind, sind sie auch nicht verpflichtet, für deren Zusagen einzustehen (leider). 
Dachte nun, ich wende mich an Formula direkt (in Italien), als Muttergesellschaft müsste sie ja für die Verpflichtungen der Tochtergesellschaft Formula Deutschland GmbH einstehen. 
Aber wenn Sie gesellschaftsrechtlich gar nicht involviert ist - wenn ich die Ausführungen hier richtig verstehe, kann ich mir dies wohl sparen - sofern die Infos hier korrekt sind, dass Formula Deutschland unabhängig von Formula in Italien war.

Dann kann ich mir ja das Auffinden einer Kontaktmailadresse - was gar nicht so einfach ist udn daher nicht si ganz Service-freundlich - wo man die Unterlagen hinschicken kann, echt sparen - schade.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

